# DIY Band Saw Saw Blade Sharpener . . .



## Kevin

I look for new videos of DIY sharpeners from time to time and somehow missed this one. Very cool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

I've seen a few ideas for jigs to sharpen bandsaw blades, but that is by FAR the coolest one! Guy deserves way more than two thumbs up for that one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

It's not the most impressive I've seen but the most realistic for the average fabricator to build. Check this one out . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Ok, that one is even more impressive!

(And, I agree - the first one is more realistic for the average fabricator to build.)


----------



## SENC

Very cool, but it does make me ask... how many blades could you buy for the cost of materials and time building that last machine?


----------



## Dennis Ford

I recently built one with a somewhat similar design; if I can figure out how to get a video in correct format, I will upload it (I have a video in .wmv but it was not accepted for upload).
As to cost: I had a good collection of bearings & motors in my junk pile,I only spent about $65.00 for parts that I did not have.
Time is another story but I am retired and had fun building it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Very cool, but it does make me ask... how many blades could you buy for the cost of materials and time building that last machine?


New blades run between $15 - $20 and I have hundreds of used ones. A resharp cost between $6-$8 per blade including shipping so if you do the math a $3000 to 5000 sharpening system makes no sense unless you're sawing full time and going through lots of blades. I set up a much simpler system for myself using an old Craftsman RAS and wheel.

Dennis I can't wait to see it. You cannot upload a video directly to the forum - not sure there are any forums that have that ability. It must be hosted at a place like vimeo/liveleak/youtube etc.


----------



## Dennis Ford

Here are some still pictures of mine:
The blade supports are removed in these shots (everything else is there).

View attachment 45183

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Dennis that's very impressive. It looks like quite a bit f trial and error was it? I see some things like the slight radius on the conduit having to be perfect almost even with the adjustments you allowed - was that a lot of tweaking? 

Whether it was or not it's *super* impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Ford

Kevin said:


> Dennis that's very impressive. It looks like quite a bit f trial and error was it? I see some things like the slight radius on the conduit having to be perfect almost even with the adjustments you allowed - was that a lot of tweaking?
> 
> Whether it was or not it's *super* impressive.


Thanks, I watched several U-Tube videos of other machines and it was not that hard to build. The "conduit" is actually a solid aluminum rod but the bend was not critical, just needed more room for the adjustable linkages. The only trial and error was making the cam so that the grinding wheel follows the profile of the saw teeth (I spent most of a day shaping the cam). This cam matches Lenox "C-Sharp" 1 tpi blades. I am thinking I will make another cam to sharpen the 1/2" 3 tpi blades on my shop bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow now that's just cool. I love anything mechanical and that is in spades. I can't wait to see it running. Awesome contraption dohicky thingamajig, LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Impressive indeed. And cool, too. Particularly if it can be easily retroed/modded to handle different tooth counts/rake styles. I agree with Kevin, probably not much sense for the typical hobbyist since we don't go through enough blades to warrant the time or expense. Of course, if I applied the same mentality to all if my equipment, I'd have no equipment... particularly recently with as little shop time as I've had. I could certainly have bought a whole bunch of custom duck calls for what I have invested in equipment and wood. But I guess what I bought instead was a way to relax and enjoy workimg with wood. All things considered, a pretty good investment... and, Dennis, it sounds like you feel similarly about your sharpener.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nobby40

Interesting tools, My biggest costs are chainsaw chain and band saw blades. My solution was to purchase diamond grinding burrs from the Chinese sellers on Ebay, and using them in a knock off die grinder. If I rock either of them it's an issue, I do that a lot because of the materials I use. It doesn't take much to re-sharpen the blades, I run them until they break and it's usually not at the weld. My neighbor carves Alabaster and has a welder so we buy coils of blades. I'm still too cheap though, i'll take the extra few minutes and sharpen them up, it's good to take a break anyways, it's usually fatigue that removes or shortens are appendages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

